# Due to start Tx in 2 weeks but thinking of changing clinic to Create Wimbledon?



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there,  I'm due to start treatment with Newlife but having serious 2nd thoughts as to whether i want to cycle there! Had my baseline scan & bloods done 2 weeks ago & Dr G was happy for me to start that night which I hadn't expected being new & naive to this Ivf journey! Anyway i was having the worst period I've had in a long time, I have adenomyosis & some months is crippling. It also would my been my daughter's birthday/anniversary & was feeling extra sensitive & had a complete stress attack so decided to wait a month, which they were happy with for me to do.  I'd been given a high dose menopur 450 & felt a little concerned as i've had Pco in my 30's & although its not apparent now it cant go completely?
Anyway Had a run in with the reception/ accounts yesterday, a case of mixed wires but it was her attitude that really got my back up, i was feeling under the weather & went for acupuncture & her attitude made me feel embarrassed & upset to the point that I dont feel like I want to go back there again! Ivf is such a stressful journey in itself & maybe i was feeling a tad delicate but her attitude was less than sensitive, its not what she said but how she spoke to me!! 
I've heard lots of good things about create in Wimbledon & am seriously considering changing clinics to there
I like the idea of a less severe approach but whether its suitable for me as my last fsh came back at nearly 11. & with my age etc, although I do know i ovulate each month.
Decisions, decisions, I'm hoping to go to their open day next Saturday to see how i feel about the place.

At Newlife i like the fact i can do acupuncture on site & like Dr G but just not feeling right somehow?
My partner thinks i'm just having another wobble! I still want to start treatment in 2 weeks so got to move fast. Have spoken to create too & it's a case of getting my notes. 
Has anyone cycled here & did you do conventional or mild Ivf? Any experiences you can share will be greatly appreciated 

Sazz


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sazzmataz,

I have a done all my treatment with create and I have to say that they have been incredible with me, they are very caring and I really have felt looked after with them.  They are honest and kind about the facts that we all face when starting this rollercoaster and I feel supported by them fully at all the difficult times I've had.  The admin team can struggle, but its a 7 day a week operation with spilt cover and lots of nervous people to deal with, they never rush you off the phone when you get through but you can find you're on hold for ages....

Dr Nargan (?Spelling?) is amazing, you may have to wait to see her or go to Harley Street, but at my last consultation she actually gave me a huge hug and kiss and told me she will always support me while I need her....I of course burst into tears and she continued to hug and comfort me until I was composed enough to leave...I really never expected to feel my consulant was really on this journey with me and that I actually meant something to her, just thought I'd be another number in the queue.

So long and short of it is although it would propably be sensible for me to look at other clinics I am sticking with create, I trust them to do their best for me and to tell it how it is when I need to hear it.

I hope you are happy with whichever way your go.

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lisaloo 123,

Thanks for your advice. I'm leaning more towards Create as i've heard some good stories. I'm hoping to go to the opening day on Saturday. I know Ivf is a difficult journey for every1 but I'm especially sensitive because of how I lost my daughter Poppy & the circumstances surrounding it. I suffered neglect & was totally let down by the professionals which resulted in me not being able to conceive naturally, so although i'm trying not to be neurotic & worrying that am I doing enough, it is hard. So to me it's especially important to feel reassured & confident. It sounds like Create could be just the place for me. I'm not feeling that from Newlife, i'm feeling unsure & anxious & my instincts are telling me to check out create. I don't feel comfortable being prescribed the highest dose of menopur to start on, i am concerned about the pco, although not apparent now its still in me. I also ovulate each month. I only found out Dec 2011 about the blocked tubes & this has been attributed to the severe post partum infection i suffered after my daughter. I was never advised this could have happened, its only because i now have an especially lovely partner that has supported me in my dream of having a baby that i'm now at the start of Ivf at my age, after being on my own for years. 

Are you doing conventional or mild Ivf at create?

I wish you all the luck in your journey also & fingers crossed for the 18th for you  
Sometimes dreams do come true 

Sazz


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sazzmataz,

God you have been through hell! I can understand why you would be sensitive...have you thought about doing some councilling? I don't mean to be patronising, but before I started I had 6 sessions as I wanted to make sure I was prepared for anything that could be thrown at me and my partner and I split just as the tests started so I needed to get my head round doing it alone, it really helped me, but obviously we have very different circumstances.

I've done IUI and Short Protocol's at Create but my last SP only got me 3 eggs so am now on mild stim natural, its not been too bad to be honest, less drugs and less intrusive (you don't inject until day 5 and the drugs don't need to be stored in the fridge so it gives you much more freedom and the world doesn't have to revolve around the jabs!)...I got 2 embries this time round which is the same or better than I ended up with on S/P, but the grades are low (2 x 4 cell 2 day embryos grade 3&4) which is a little dissappointing but at least I'm still in the game and got 2 to transfer, I test on 18th.

I started at 39 and naively thought that if the docs get involved it'll happen straight away.....boy was I wrong! I did get pregnant on my 2nd treatment but sadly lost the pregnancy at 7 weeks and its been hard since, it is the hardest thing I've ever done but it has also made me the proudest of myself, the strength you will find through this will change you and I believe it's made me a better person even if its caused me so much heartache.  I would say deal with one appointment at a time though, don't look any further than that as things can change so quickly that it can screw your head, it will be hard but you sound like you have a wonderful partner who will support you through it and for me it was harder not to try or continue to try...this is my 8th cycle!

I do wish you the very best of luck and I hope you get on with create, I can't praise them enough.
L.xxx


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lisaloo123,

Well, i went to the open day at Create & am so glad i did  It was so informative & sounds just what I was looking for. Had a chat with Geeta who was really lovely. I have booked a scan for next week & hoping to start with my next cycle all well with the scan. I feel much more positive & confident & mentally ready to start treatment.
The mild stims protocol you're on for example what level of drugs do they prescribe? & for how long? 
Thankyou for your advice it has been very helpful & it's good to hear positive stories about a clinic.  

Sending you lots of positive vibes & energy for Thursday   

Sazz


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sazzmataz,

I'm on mild stim natural this time round but have done their short protocol, they are slightly different so not sure which you are going for, but MSN was 150 menapore from day 5, and SP was 150 - 225 from day 3 but with burseralin on day 2 onwards too. I've actually done another post on MSN as I wanted some info but didn't get any so ended up typing up what I knew...it may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294515.0.

I would say that I went on to MSN as it was supposed to help with quality, but I ended up with grade 3 & 4, 2 day, 4 cells embies which means they were not great quality.... in fact the worst I've had at ET in all my cycles....so I'm not sure its all its cracked up to be, but it is luck of the draw and goes cycle by cycle, etc, etc. I test on Thursday so please god it's worked but I'm not feeling incredibly confident....but you never know I guess.

I'm glad you have made a decision you are happy with and feel more confident going into treatment, it'll break you if you're not careful so remove as much stress as you can from the treatment and life in general as there is no way to do IFV unstressed!

Take care and good luck, let me know how you get on.
L.xxx


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lisaloo,

So sorry to hear your news   sending you  
Have you decided what you're going to do next? Are you thinking of trying again with Create? 

Well I've just done 8 days on menopur 300 & having a scan today to see if ready for trigger shot tonight! It's sudenly gone so quick! Feeling rather anxious as have only 1 accessible ovary & so far have 2 pos 3 larger follicles & a few smaller, so i'm hoping they manage to get eggs! 
Trying to relax & not stress that have I done enough etc. It's all gone quite smoothly, had bad adenomyosis type pain on 1 side for the 1st few days but that subsided, so didn't feel like doing my usual gym exercise, have done a bit of yoga though.

Hope you're ok as i can imagine how deflated you must be feeling. Sending you lots of positive vibes that next time your dream will come true.

Sazz


----------

